# Dove-Outfitters-Uvalde Texas



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

I need the name and numbers of some Dove Outfittersin Uvalde Texas. Thanks


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Chris Crocker on this site
Nooner Ranch
Paloma Pachanga


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always used Mark Roberts, real nice guy whos lived there all his life and really knows his stuff. markrobertsdovehunting.net/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

Steve Rambie. Do a search on him. I know a guy that goes with him every year. I have gone with him also.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Pope bros guide Service is in that area also.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

X2 on Steve Rambie , The best in Uvalde County, has the most country to hunt 210-289-9156! Can also do lodging etc combos on the Frio at Concan.


----------



## mastercraftka (May 14, 2013)

doubletoutfitters.net has places around Uvalde, Del Rio, Hondo, and Castroville for dove hunts. They have package hunts or day hunts, good people and good hunting.


----------



## goodhands (Jan 31, 2013)

Harper Ray ((830) 279-7862)out of Con Can has taken good care of us. Greg Nelson in Uvalde used to really hook us up, but something has changed for the worse there. Maybe my crew didn't tip well?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

goodhands said:


> Harper Ray ((830) 279-7862)out of Con Can has taken good care of us. Greg Nelson in Uvalde used to really hook us up, but something has changed for the worse there. Maybe my crew didn't tip well?


We have had good and bad hunts with Harper Ray. But I guess that is just part of hunting. Seems like every year that they are going up on the price though. Our group always has a great time on the river one way or another. lol


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

We are not near Uvalde (We are 2 hours from Houston, San Antonio, Austin, and Corpus Christi in the town of Edna) but offer some fine dove hunting none the less.

http://www.avianskies.com


----------

